# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'e day

## Nwicker60

John O' Groat Journal headlines for July 21

THE Scottish Government is being asked to step in urgently, to find a solution to the maternity problem in Caithness "before a tragedy happens".  Caithness Health Action Team denies being alarmist and believes a very real threat hangs over the increasing number of local mothers, including first-time mums, who have to go to Inverness to give birth.

NOELA McPhee said she has always felt right at home in Wick from the day she moved here.  Now she can officially call herself an adopted Wicker after becoming a British citizen.  The Australian was granted British status after she was sworn in at a citizenship ceremony at Wick Town Hall.

STAGECOACH is being accused of welching on pledges to satisfy the needs of disabled passengers in Caithness.  A Thurso carer maintains the bus company is continuing to discriminate  against wheelchair users as well as the infirm, the elderly and mothers with prams.

COD is back on the menu after the fish has been declared sustainable once again, a move which has been hailed in the far north as a massive boost to the industry.    The marine Stewardship Council has awarded North Sea cod its gold standard for sustainability in a development predicted to have a positive impact on the economy. For over a decade, the species was considered to be under threat due to declining stocks.

RESIDENTS of Portskerra are celebrating the completion of the first phase of improvement works to the village's slipway.

CAITHNESS appears to be bucking the national downturn in retail sales.   Local shops have been busy over the last month, partly as a result of the popularity of the North Coast 500 route.

----------

